# [2006] Polo Towers owners' group?



## cluemeister

I would be interested to know if anyone has ever tried to assemble a Polo Towers owners' group.  

I know Worldmark Owners have a site, and someone from Summer Bay in Las Vegas is starting an owners' website as well.

Does a Polo Towers owners' group exist, and if not, is there any interest in participating in a group like this at all?


----------



## timesharejunkie4

I have never heard that a group exists but would be interested.


----------



## cluemeister

*100% increase in membership*

We've officially doubled our membership in one day! (Ok, it is from one to two members).  Any others interested?


----------



## Avery

If you count VPT, I'm in. Should be an official owner in the next couple of weeks... I know there are some different issues and there are separate boards, but ??? Maybe we could start as one group, then split off when the membership gets big enough (at this rate, it'll be soon!)


----------



## clipper

Count me in.

Mercedes


----------



## Suzy

I'm interested in the group.

Suzy


----------



## bingowingo

count me in as well..as I have a lot of complaints about polo towers and would like to know how fellow owners have resolved it.


----------



## Jane32

*Polo Towers*

Would be interesting in joining. We own Polo Suites week 9.


----------



## cluemeister

*Assuming*

Assuming we could get a large enough following to get started, what would we want on this site?  For instance, just as ideas:

Recent sale prices of units from Clark County Registry of deeds?
Reports of anything of interest to other owners picked up by one of us at a recent visit, i.e. construction noise, changes at PT's?
Photos of interiors of units to see how they compare for wear and tear and/or views?
Units being remodeled ready/not ready on time if the assessment passes?
Getting AC's (or not) for deposits for certain weeks?
How construction is looking and sounding for Project City Center and the Cosmopolitan across the street?
Rumors section?
What we like about owning at PT's?
What problems we have with units/property management?

Could this/should this be handled on a separate website?  Could/Should it be handled on TUG in the Western Forum?


----------



## Avery

There are some similar groups on Yahoo. I like all your topic suggestions. I think for owners only it should be a private group like on Yahoo if we can get enough interest.


----------



## dougp26364

We'd be interested as well. We own weeks in both the Suites and the Villa's. They might be different HOA's but they both share the same management team. For the most part the Villa's and Suites HOA'a seem to move lock-step with each other on most issues. It makes sense as they both share all the common area's of the building.


----------



## vicki

Count me in when you get this owner's group going!  We love staying at Polo, but there are definitely some "issues" with this resort.
Vicki


----------



## ljane

I have been away for a couple of months and have just beeen reviewing past posts.  Count me in on the Polo Towers owners group if it is not too late.
Ljane


----------



## cluemeister

*Sent a message to a moderator*

Sent a message to a moderator here at TUG, asking about an owners forum section, similar to what's on Timeshareforums.com.  The moderator explained they get a lot of requests like this, and if they started saying yes to these requests, the discussion boards would become too cumbersome with miscellaneous forums.

So, if we have interest, we could go to yahoo groups, or ask timeshareforums  if they're interested in hosting our owners' group.

What do you think?


----------



## ljane

Good Idea!  Keep us posted as to the results.
Ljane


----------



## jziggy1

YES--owner 3 years--week 11


----------



## JillChang

Count me in as well.  Villas at Polo Towers, week 19


----------



## Dave M

You can find more TUGgers who own at Polo Towers by clicking on "Users List" on the above blue bar, then on "Search Users" (on the right side of the page) and then on "Advanced Search". Then enter *Polo* in the "Resorts Owned" box and click on "Search Now".


----------



## JillChang

A little off topic, but I am checking into the studio side next month.

Is it customary for owner to ask for an upgrade if available?  has it ever been done?  and did anyone had a success of upgrading?


----------



## ry"c

*Not At Summer Bay*

I don't know of any owner from Summer Bay Resort at Las Vegas starting a website. I did one for short time, but closed it down.

Is there another owner starting one?

James Reach


----------



## jziggy1

JillChang said:
			
		

> A little off topic, but I am checking into the studio side next month.
> 
> Is it customary for owner to ask for an upgrade if available?  has it ever been done?  and did anyone had a success of upgrading?



We were just there in a studio in March (over NASCAR weekend).  We asked for a room change because of the view and not having the hide-away bed in the room they gave us.  We arrived on a Saturday and made the request the next day.  They were very good about moving us --but couldn't do it till Monday.  It wasn't really an upgrade, but they did ask us if we WANTED an upgrade--so it must have been a possibility.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## cluemeister

*Upgrade*

I don't really have an upgrade story, but we were quoted $55, $70, and $115 per night for studio/1 BR/ 2BR, for buying additional nights at Polo Towers.  We added a Friday night prior to our normal Saturday check in.


----------



## JillChang

jziggy1 said:
			
		

> We were just there in a studio in March (over NASCAR weekend).  We asked for a room change because of the view and not having the hide-away bed in the room they gave us.  We arrived on a Saturday and made the request the next day.  They were very good about moving us --but couldn't do it till Monday.  It wasn't really an upgrade, but they did ask us if we WANTED an upgrade--so it must have been a possibility.
> Good luck and enjoy




Do you think I should phone before arrival and ask for an upgrade and view?  

Is it possible?  has any owner done it?


----------



## jziggy1

*Can we trade our studio units with II yet??*

I've been reading over my ownership documents since joining TUG and I just noticed that in our agreement signed in 2003, after they 'remodeled' we could exchange our studio unit as well in II.  We've been operating under the idea that we can trade the whole unit (6 people) or the 1 bedroom (4 people) but not the studio.  What remodel were they talking about then (the units are the same now as when we bought!)  Is the remodel they were talking about then the one they are pushing now?  (you know--the one that's going to cost us an extra, one time fee of 1200.00 that they'll take all at once or in three or four year installments)  Then there was that whiole Hawian Market place thing???  My documents said that anyone buying after Jan 2003 (our date was Aug. 2003) would not be assessed for the 'upgrade' since it was built into our purchasing price.  I'm so confused!


----------



## babu

does that mean that if we own a two bedroom lock-off, we can trade a one bedroom for one week and a studio for another week?

babu


----------



## babu

*polo towers group*

i'd also like to be part of a polo towers group.

babu


----------



## cluemeister

babu said:
			
		

> does that mean that if we own a two bedroom lock-off, we can trade a one bedroom for one week and a studio for another week?
> 
> babu



If you own a Suite, you can trade the 1 BR portion or the entire 2 BR unit (with II), but not just the studio side.  You can always split your week within the resort, so you can stay in the 1 BR side and then the studio side (for two weeks).  This is supposed to change after (if) the special assessment passes, and the remodel is done.  Then you will be able to bank the studio.  Not sure how much trade power you'd have.  For me, the value of my unit ranks as follows:  1. using the 2BR (nice to have two bathrooms!)  2. banking the 2BR  3.  splitting the units within the resort for two weeks total  4. banking just the 1 BR and staying in the studio side.  

YMMV


----------



## dougp26364

cluemeister said:
			
		

> If you own a Suite, you can trade the 1 BR portion or the entire 2 BR unit (with II), but not just the studio side.  You can always split your week within the resort, so you can stay in the 1 BR side and then the studio side (for two weeks).  This is supposed to change after (if) the special assessment passes, and the remodel is done.  Then you will be able to bank the studio.  Not sure how much trade power you'd have.  For me, the value of my unit ranks as follows:  1. using the 2BR (nice to have two bathrooms!)  2. banking the 2BR  3.  splitting the units within the resort for two weeks total  4. banking just the 1 BR and staying in the studio side.
> 
> YMMV



Some of the suites units have Murphy beds in them and they are allowed to exchange the studio side. Our original purchase was an 8th floor tower 2 unit. This unit was called "the great divide" and allowed both the one bedroom side and studio side to be exchanged. 

The Skyview units on the 17th and 18th floors of tower one can also exchange the studio. There are not many units in tower one that have this option but in tower two I believe more unit have the option to exchange the studio side than not.


----------



## dougp26364

JillChang said:
			
		

> A little off topic, but I am checking into the studio side next month.
> 
> Is it customary for owner to ask for an upgrade if available?  has it ever been done?  and did anyone had a success of upgrading?



We have in the past. If there is a unit available, they will allow you to upgrade but there used to be a charge per day for it. The only time we upgraded they forgot to charge us and I didn't bother to tell them about it.


----------



## jziggy1

*the great divide*

We supposedly have this option as part of our agreement.  But the paperwork also stated that we were not going to be assessed an 'update' fee since we purchased after Jan of 2003.  That's not the way the 'voting' info we have received has read.  How does the whole Hawaiin Market cost fit into this upgrade?  Was that our maintence fees that went up over 100.00 per year already??  I thought the units were going to be upgraded first when we bought--and that hasn't happen yet.


----------



## JillChang

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> We have in the past. If there is a unit available, they will allow you to upgrade but there used to be a charge per day for it. The only time we upgraded they forgot to charge us and I didn't bother to tell them about it.



I was thinking of "complimentary" upgrade to 1 bdrm   

for owners only, of course


----------



## dougp26364

jziggy1 said:
			
		

> We supposedly have this option as part of our agreement.  But the paperwork also stated that we were not going to be assessed an 'update' fee since we purchased after Jan of 2003.  That's not the way the 'voting' info we have received has read.  How does the whole Hawaiin Market cost fit into this upgrade?  Was that our maintence fees that went up over 100.00 per year already??  I thought the units were going to be upgraded first when we bought--and that hasn't happen yet.



The developer and his sales staff were not always up front and honest IMO. Don't forget that this is the SECOND attempt to pass an upgrade SA. The first one, which may be the one they told you that you were exempt from, failed.

I know when we talked with a salesman for the final time at an owners update, he told us he had a limited supply of preconstrucion units in tower two that they were finishing out. The area I guess had been used for other purposes and was being converted to timeshares now. He told us that these uints would have the "new" features that were included in the OLD SA and would be exempt from the assessment. Of course, that one failed to pass and now they're asking for even more, but wanting to put in even more features.

Now sometimes in a sales presentation, they'll try to sell you the most expensive (newest) units first. If you balk at that, then they'll move down the list and try to sell you something from older stock that might be less expensive. Perhaps a repo unit or some of the old, not yet updated units left over. If that happened, then you would most likely be tagged for the SA.

Part of my problem with PT's has been the inability to ever get a straight answer out of them. They have yet to fullfill any promise that they've made in a timely manner. It's a really credibility issue they're fighting with this SA. Most of the owners know we need this but just as many don't trust them.


----------



## dougp26364

JillChang said:
			
		

> I was thinking of "complimentary" upgrade to 1 bdrm
> 
> for owners only, of course



That would be nice but I don't think they'll do that. It never hurts to ask though. 

Silverleaf has upgraded us twice when we've stayed at their resort in Branson and we're not even owners with them.


----------



## ljane

Quote by Dougp26364:
"





> Part of my problem with PT's has been the inability to ever get a straight answer out of them. They have yet to fullfill any promise that they've made in a timely manner. It's a really credibility issue they're fighting with this SA. Most of the owners know we need this but just as many don't trust them."



Doug this has been my point exactly.  After buying from the developer (Didn't know any better at the time) and paying way too much, I feel like I have been paying ever since for an inferior product.  Promises were not kept, and improvements were not made.  I think over the years there have been a lot of decisions that were very foolish on part of management and the board.  

I too would like to know if we totally lost the ground that the Hawaiian Market Place was located on?  What is next for that piece of property?  When we purchased at Polo Towers we asked if it were possible for someone to build a building on that property.  We were told Polo Towers would never sell the ground in front of us. If Polo Towers ever changed what was there, it would never be used to build a building high enough to block anyone's view.  Now from what I hear I'm not so sure of this.  Have we been given all the facts or are they still being hid?  We were never told about the out break of Legionnaires Disease and the unsafe water supply, why the other improvements have never taken place, or why it took years to complete, and etc, etc, etc.  It always more money with nothing more to show for the money.

Polo Towers has been my most expensive timeshare purchase and the one in the worst condition, with nothing to show for what I have been paying my maintenance fees for.  You may as well say I have lost the money because I can only sell it for a very small fraction of what I paid, because of the condition and the special assessments.

Yes we need improvements and updates, yes I am in favor of them.  I only question the cost, and will not give the present management my approval.
As was said, "We just don't trust them."
Ljane


----------



## robarkim

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

We would also love to be part of a "Polo Towers Owners Group".  We purchased a 2-bedroom lockoff unit in Tower 1 in 1994.  We were told so many lies since that time, but have had no voice in any decisions.  It almost seems that we were duped by a corrupt group and have never had a choice to do anything but pay our annual fees which go up way too much every year.  We own two other timeshares and they are managed much differently and much better than Polo Towers is - part of the mtc fee goes toward renovations of the units.  Most items in the units are replaced every 10 years and they don't need special assessments to do it.  I don't think Polo Towers has anything put aside from the mtc fees to take care of replacements of items or renovation of units.  Makes you wonder what they are really doing with all the money we pay them each year.  We were also told that nothing would ever block our view - we are on the 15th floor overlooking the strip and that they owned the land in front of the Towers and it would never be sold.  Yes - if you get something going on this or need help please let us know.  I don't know if we would be able to change things - but it is worth a try.  
Barbara and Roger


----------



## Sharhu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I am interested also, we own a two bedroom in the Suites we bought about 3 years ago.  We also bought at Jockey and were originally concerned we may have made a mistake with that one but they have done a great job refurbishing the units and trying to do what they can to protect our interests with the new Cosmopolitan going up around it.  Nothing they can do to stop it although they tried but at least they are managing to get Cosmopolitan to pay for changes to Jockey like the changing of the entrance, valet parking until the parking garage is completed and hopefully use of the Cosmopolitan roof top pool.  Looks like Jockey Club was the good choice I am not sure about Polo Towers now.  I was going to be satisfied if the assessment got passed and the changes got made, I am not happy about and very concerned someone could make the decision to take away our lounge especially if it gets converted to offices and we don't get a chance to enjoy the view any longer.


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

With all the changes that have been made and now that they have CLOSED the owners lounge and appear to be converting it to OFFICE SPACE, something must be done. That owners lounge was for the OWNERS, not the developer, not the sales team, not the HOA but for the OWNERS. If that space was going to be converted to anything else, then the owners should have had a say in it.

I can think of other things that could have been done with that space. Perhaps an owners coffee shop/convenience store much like what Hilton and Marriott do? Perhaps they could have put the fitness center in there. Something the PROMISED would be moved into the building as soon as sales wrapped up.

All the extra space that was to be converted to OWNERS use when sales were completed has only been rented out for what seems to be the developer or managements personal gain. THIS HAS GOT TO STOP! 

I believe that an active owners group may be the only way to have a voice in how our resort is run. It has become painfully obvious that the HOA and the board of directors are NOT acting in the owners behalf.

Remeber, it's easier to break one stick at a time than to try to break the entire bunch at once. As owners we need to get a large enough group together that we speak as one and not individuals!


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Doug, have you heard from the board yet?  I plan on stopping by the sales office tomorrow or Tuesday to talk about this and other issues.


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*



			
				cluemeister said:
			
		

> Doug, have you heard from the board yet?  I plan on stopping by the sales office tomorrow or Tuesday to talk about this and other issues.



I don't expect to hear from them until later this week, if at all. I didn't get a chance to E-mail them until the weekend was upon us and a holiday weekend at that. Presently it would be 04:09 AM Monday morning in Vegas. I doubt they even have their coffee pot's brewing yet. 

If and when I do get a responce, I doubt it will be much more than a form letter at best. Since communication from the HOA and board has been pretty minimilist in the past, I don't see why they might want to start letting owners know what they're really up to now. I even had to stumble across the sales scam someone is pulling on disgruntled PT's owners by just hitting links at the owners site. NOTHING on the homepage indicated that there might be an issue owners would need to worry about or directing owners to an important message. IMO, they either just don't have a clue or don't care what's important to owners. 

It's to bad that PT's is to small and not built to standards that another company such as Marriott would take it over. I know when Marriott reach a deal to develope Grand Chatteau (would you believe that was Diamond Resort International's design and developement originally), the sales staff started hinting the Marriott was going to be taking over PT's as well. That seemed to stop shortly after Marriott took over the sales staff. In our last owners meeting, which occured after Marriott took over managing the sales staff, the salesman wasn't allowed to even say the word Marriott until we brought it up.

As I understand it, GC is no longer a joint developement with DRI. I believe the project has been bought out completely by Marriott. I had heard rumblings from our previous salesman that Marriott was about done dealing with DRI as DRI was trying to get more money out of Marriott. While it might not have been a true statement, somehow the statement didn't surprice me in the least.


----------



## Sharhu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Of course the website still lists 

19th Floor Skyview Lounge – The famous Polo Towers lounge is located on the 19th floor of Tower I and overlooks the fabulous Las Vegas Strip.
An ATM machine is located in the Lounge. 

The lounge is open from 8:30am – 4:00am Wednesday through Sunday and 9:00am – 2:30am Monday and Tuesday.  All lounge occupants must be 21 years or.

Wonder how long they will leave that up?

Unlike the special assessment this issue that affects the Suites *and Villas*

I don't suppose what they are doing breaks any rules or laws, that could be used to stop it.  I guess that would be too simple.


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I am in the process of putting together a Polo Towers Owners group discussion forum strictly to discuss issues with the Polo Towers timeshare if anyone remains interested. 

It may take a day or two to work out the bugs so give me a little time to get it up and running to see how it's going to work out. Essentially, stay tuned, our own forum is coming.


----------



## timesharejunkie4

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Thanks, Doug!
Carole


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I have set up a forum for Polo Towers owners @ http://p201.ezboard.com/bpolotowerslasvegasownersgroup72296 . I am open to any and all suggestions about the forum and how it should be designed and run.

At the moment, the forum is on EZBoard, which is not one of my favorite's. For the next 29 days we have trial Gold status which means no pop up adds. After that they charge a small fee which can escelate based upon usage. If most of the participants already have pop up blocker, then it won't be an issue anyway. 

I don't think the forum will have a ton of visitors but if it grows large enough I can start thinking about looking for a different forum. I am NOT a web master so a lot of this will be trial and (lot's) of errors for me. 

However, it is a place to get started and a place for owners to discuss their concerns that maybe isn't of great interest to the larger timeshare community here at Tug.


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> You can find more TUGgers who own at Polo Towers by clicking on "Users List" on the above blue bar, then on "Search Users" (on the right side of the page) and then on "Advanced Search". Then enter *Polo* in the "Resorts Owned" box and click on "Search Now".



Thanks for the help Dave. I've sent PM's to the 13 listed owners of Polo Towers from the TUG forums. It's a small start but hopefully we'll be able to grow in numbers and power. 

Something has to be done to make the HOA and BOD more responsive to the owners at Polo Towers. Over the years I've sent a few E-mails to the HOA and to date, NONE have ever been so much as answered. Not even the computer generated, "Well get back to you" answer. The only responces I've received from PT's has been from Customer Service and they are often somewhat out of the loop. It's time for owners of Polo Towers to take control before the resort is run into the ground like a few others I've read about on the TUG forums. I only hope we're not getting started to late.


----------



## Sharhu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I found the site.  Thanks for setting it up.  We won't be at Polo until the end of October.  In the past I have met people sitting at the bar in the lounge, guess that won't happen again.  I would be glad to print up some notices about the forum on my computer and hand them out to anyone I do meet while we are out there.  I wouldn't want to go shoving them under doors but that may be an option.  If anyone else is going to Polo in the next few months perhaps they could spread the word a bit too.


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Doug,

How about a place in the forum to collect completed selling prices of Suites and Villas on ebay?  I think those sales average about 3-5 a week, and I would be happy to post an excel spreadsheet or something similar.


----------



## hudson1126

*New forum location*

What about setting up your own private HOA forum on www.timeshareforums.com?

The administrator on that site can set it up for you and trouble shoot for any site management problems that arise down the road. You don't need to be web-master talented at all to be the designated group "leader"

It's got the ease and conveniences of the same software used here. 

Good luck.


----------



## babu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

what a fantastic idea!


----------



## babu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

sharhu

i'm going to PT at the villas in june.  i'm not particularly computer literate so if you send me a copy of a notice to let owners know about our group, then i could print them and put them under doors.

babu


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I like the idea of being on timeshareforums.com.  I surf there at least every other day. It's not as busy as TUG, but there is an existing timeshare owners' base.

In addition, I would just have one forum thread there, as we can always expand it if necessary.

Thanks to Doug for taking the initiative on this!

Clue


----------



## CaliDave

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*



			
				cluemeister said:
			
		

> I like the idea of being on timeshareforums.com.  I surf there at least every other day. It's not as busy as TUG, but there is an existing timeshare owners' base.



I have a Grand Pacific Resorts owners group on Timesahre forums and it works great. It's basically like having your own BBS. Much easier the use and organize than Yahoo groups. 

Email Big Frank, he'll set it up for you.


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I started the ebay sales information.  I have 16 sales on the spreadsheet in the last two weeks.  I'll keep adding to it and put it up on the owners' forum when we settle on a permanent bbs home.  If anyone wants this preliminary spreadsheet, I'll be happy to email it to you.


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

OK, one more thing.  I would like to scan the Project Documents, and scan the  budget that was printed on 7/21/2004 for both owners' associations, and post them on the new BBS.  This would give all PT's owners access to their project documents. Any thoughts?


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

We'll see if it can be done with EZboard.

If I might make a suggestion, there has been issues with server time for TUG and at times in the last few weeks, I've gotten the "server busy" message. If we could move most of the discussion about the owners group forum to the owners group it might help TUG by reducing unecessary load to their server. TUG has been very kind IMO to allow this discussion to exist on there forum as it is a very narrow discussion about one timeshare and I am grateful to them for allowing it.

Part of the reason I looked at EZboard was #1 it was free and #2 I had a small amount of working knowledge with their forums. EZboard is not my #1 choice in BBS's but they're easy to set up and they're low maintenance and low cost.

I'll check into timeshare forums when I have a couple of days off from work. If timeshare forums works out better for everyone I have no issues with switching the owners group forum over to it. However, as we are just getting started it's not something I really want to plow a lot of money into right now.


----------



## Sharhu

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

BaBu lets wait a bit and see where our "home" is going to be, then we can see about putting together a flyer about the forum.  What do you think Doug of some flyers to spread around Polo.once we are sure what the internet address will be.  I really appreciate the work you have done Doug and I am fine with wherever we end up "hanging our hat".


----------



## CaliDave

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Doug,

Timeshare forums is free and it works exactly like Tug.. 
actually a little better.. they have a free photo server & avatars.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/index.php?f=100

You'll just need to get ahold of Frank or Ken and they'll get you set up


----------



## Quarterbore

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Part of the reason I looked at EZboard was #1 it was free and #2 I had a small amount of working knowledge with their forums. EZboard is not my #1 choice in BBS's but they're easy to set up and they're low maintenance and low cost.
> 
> I'll check into timeshare forums when I have a couple of days off from work. If timeshare forums works out better for everyone I have no issues with switching the owners group forum over to it. However, as we are just getting started it's not something I really want to plow a lot of money into right now.



Just one warning with EZBoard...  check your terms as you do not own the data on those forums and you will not be able to move your forums later...  I know of a few groups that started a small forum and then wanted to setup their own website as the assumed they could just export their member database and posts and take it with them.  Well, when they asked the answer was no...

To start a small forum is easy and not very expensive...  for about $10/month you can get a basic hosting account and use one of the free software packages (phpbb.com).  The free packages are not anywhere near as nice as what is used here but it would do everything that EZBoard will.

If you decide you want an HOA forum on my site, Frank and I would be glad to help.......    http://www.timeshareforums.com/index.php?f=100 ...  We don't charge for a private forum either so our cost is real cheap.  Just the same, you can't just leave TS4MS (or TUG) with your posts and a copy of the member database either so perhaps it is a moot point that you can't move an EZBoard in the future...


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

I wanted to post some ebay sales data for Polo Towers, but couldn't attach a file at the new forum.  So here's a pdf of an excel file with 19 recent sales.  Very interesting.


----------



## dougp26364

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*



			
				cluemeister said:
			
		

> I wanted to post some ebay sales data for Polo Towers, but couldn't attach a file at the new forum.  So here's a pdf of an excel file with 19 recent sales.  Very interesting.



I hope you don't mind but I managed to copy your PDF file and put it into the sales data thread at the owners group site.


----------



## edvanp

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Add another person to the group


----------



## cluemeister

*Re: Polo Towers owners' group?*

Welcome to the group!

I would urge you to take a minute and go to our message board at:

http://p201.ezboard.com/bpolotowerslasvegasownersgroup72296

We're just getting started, but any questions or information you want to contribute are appreciated.

Clue


----------



## bingowingo

hello all,

just wondering if there is still a polo towers owners group as I would like to join and vent out my frustrations there.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## dougp26364

bingowingo said:


> hello all,
> 
> just wondering if there is still a polo towers owners group as I would like to join and vent out my frustrations there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Richard




There wasn't enough interest in the previous board so I shut it down. I'm not aware of any others. There are a couple of DRI Yahoo groups and a DRI forum at Timeshareforums.com


----------



## bingowingo

dougp26364 said:


> There wasn't enough interest in the previous board so I shut it down. I'm not aware of any others. There are a couple of DRI Yahoo groups and a DRI forum at Timeshareforums.com



thanks for the response doug..

I was hoping that there was such a group.

Anyhow can you direct me which url at timeshareforums.com can I vent out my frustrations with DRI? I just have a quick question, assuming I dont pay my maintainance fees this year(I dont live in the US and am not a US citizen) can I just donate them my units, would they still run after me considering I am not a US citizen?

I cannot afford to pay my maintainance no more at Polo Towers as my wife and I are in a tight situation now. I know it is Jan 10(last day to pay-considering the grace period) that they are asking us to pay. What is the recourse if I dont pay up? Can I just call them and tell them to take back their units, as I dont have any use for it anymore.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## MAZxxx

*Polo Towers again*

I'm also a U.K. citizen who owns a 2 bed unit at the P.T.  I am quite happy with the unit but the rise in maintenance fees this year was not expected since we only paid a S.A. fee last year.   I have just paid this year's fees as I intend using it this year but, next year, I'm not so sure.  I have received several advertising e-mails from some of the strip hotels (Flamingo, Caesars, Hilton) and they are all offering rooms at cheaper rates that my fees are now so it doesn't make financial sense to own a timeshare any more.  If these large hotels can offer rooms at cheaper rates and still make money, why can't P.T.?
I'm still prone to hang onto this unit though, just in case there's a buy out in connection with the land at the front (my unit is facing the strip) and, wishful thinking, we may be bought out, especially with the City Center complex directly opposite.  I thought my luck was in last year when Diamond offered me $7500.00 plus all fees to buy back my unit.  Now I think they must have bought enough units to assume control of that block if they need to as they don't seem to buying any units back at the moment.
If anyone can shed any light on the developments at the Market Place at the front, please keep us posted.


----------



## dougp26364

bingowingo said:


> thanks for the response doug..
> 
> I was hoping that there was such a group.
> 
> Anyhow can you direct me which url at timeshareforums.com can I vent out my frustrations with DRI? I just have a quick question, assuming I dont pay my maintainance fees this year(I dont live in the US and am not a US citizen) can I just donate them my units, would they still run after me considering I am not a US citizen?
> 
> I cannot afford to pay my maintainance no more at Polo Towers as my wife and I are in a tight situation now. I know it is Jan 10(last day to pay-considering the grace period) that they are asking us to pay. What is the recourse if I dont pay up? Can I just call them and tell them to take back their units, as I dont have any use for it anymore.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/diamond-resorts-international-fka-signature-sunterra-epic/

Not paying isn't much of an option. It's not DRI you'll be dealing with but the HOA at Polo Towers. Polo Towers HOA/BOD is not set up like a developer and doesn't have a good mechanism of reselling foreclosed units. 

It may be best to contact Polo Towers, explain your situation and see if you can set up some sort of payment plan. Otherwise, you'll get into late fee's, collection fee's and a report of an unpaid debt on your credit report. I'm not 100% certain how this works for non-U.S.A. timeshare owners but I woudln't think it would be good. 

I would think your best bet would be to set up some sort of payment plan to keep things off your credit record and then actively start attempting to sell or give this unit away to someone who can afford to pay the fee's. Trying to allow it to go back to the HOA is likely to lead to more problems.


----------



## bingowingo

dougp26364 said:


> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/diamond-resorts-international-fka-signature-sunterra-epic/
> 
> Not paying isn't much of an option. It's not DRI you'll be dealing with but the HOA at Polo Towers. Polo Towers HOA/BOD is not set up like a developer and doesn't have a good mechanism of reselling foreclosed units.
> 
> It may be best to contact Polo Towers, explain your situation and see if you can set up some sort of payment plan. Otherwise, you'll get into late fee's, collection fee's and a report of an unpaid debt on your credit report. I'm not 100% certain how this works for non-U.S.A. timeshare owners but I woudln't think it would be good.
> 
> I would think your best bet would be to set up some sort of payment plan to keep things off your credit record and then actively start attempting to sell or give this unit away to someone who can afford to pay the fee's. Trying to allow it to go back to the HOA is likely to lead to more problems.



thanks for the input doug.

I read some of the forums that most owners called this year and I know of Polo towers, I have spoke with them before and to be honest, they are a hard A** people when it deals with this matter. My timesharing got foreclosed a couple of years ago and they threatened me on the spot that my share was already being sent to the county to have liquidated. Considering I dont know the US laws, and I wasnt from there, I had to borrow my daughters card to pay for my maintainance fees of 2 years..but that was the pits. I have heard of some people calling their office and they are not excepting anyone to not pay except if I am deceased, bankrupt, or 75 yrs old with a heart ailment(they want me dead first before they release me to this obligation)...Do you know which department I should talk with with regards to this matter, would it be owner services or reservation? 

Is the deadline till 10th January that I need to settle with them as I recalled before, They have a grace period till 10th January to pay the maintainance fees...

I really appreciate your input doug. thanks very much.


----------



## dougp26364

bingowingo said:


> thanks for the input doug.
> 
> I read some of the forums that most owners called this year and I know of Polo towers, I have spoke with them before and to be honest, they are a hard A** people when it deals with this matter. My timesharing got foreclosed a couple of years ago and they threatened me on the spot that my share was already being sent to the county to have liquidated. Considering I dont know the US laws, and I wasnt from there, I had to borrow my daughters card to pay for my maintainance fees of 2 years..but that was the pits. I have heard of some people calling their office and they are not excepting anyone to not pay except if I am deceased, bankrupt, or 75 yrs old with a heart ailment(they want me dead first before they release me to this obligation)...Do you know which department I should talk with with regards to this matter, would it be owner services or reservation?
> 
> Is the deadline till 10th January that I need to settle with them as I recalled before, They have a grace period till 10th January to pay the maintainance fees...
> 
> I really appreciate your input doug. thanks very much.



The deadline before late fee's begin to accure is Jan. 10th. I would start with owners services first and go from there. I would like to think they will try to work a payment plan out with you but, I'm pretty sure that they will assess late fee's and interest on the account as well.


----------



## bingowingo

MAZxxx said:


> I'm also a U.K. citizen who owns a 2 bed unit at the P.T.  I am quite happy with the unit but the rise in maintenance fees this year was not expected since we only paid a S.A. fee last year.   I have just paid this year's fees as I intend using it this year but, next year, I'm not so sure.  I have received several advertising e-mails from some of the strip hotels (Flamingo, Caesars, Hilton) and they are all offering rooms at cheaper rates that my fees are now so it doesn't make financial sense to own a timeshare any more.  If these large hotels can offer rooms at cheaper rates and still make money, why can't P.T.?
> I'm still prone to hang onto this unit though, just in case there's a buy out in connection with the land at the front (my unit is facing the strip) and, wishful thinking, we may be bought out, especially with the City Center complex directly opposite.  I thought my luck was in last year when Diamond offered me $7500.00 plus all fees to buy back my unit.  Now I think they must have bought enough units to assume control of that block if they need to as they don't seem to buying any units back at the moment.
> If anyone can shed any light on the developments at the Market Place at the front, please keep us posted.



actually I also bought those units with the hope that I would get my moneys worth on my investment.

But timeshare is a dead market now, there are lots of hotels around the world who are cheaper and flexible at the same time to be used...With Polo Towers you dont want to go back to your unit each year..

And the high cost is atrocious for the maintainance fees. 10 yrs ago most of the owners were thinking that our investment would flourish because we bought a prime parcel of land on the strip..but it turned out to be a dead investment. Probably the ones who are still with Polo are hoping that they demolish the whole darn thing and just return some of the money that we invested before. Before, we run out of money on paying for these maintainance fees..


----------



## dougp26364

bingowingo said:


> And the high cost is atrocious for the maintainance fees. 10 yrs ago most of the owners were thinking that our investment would flourish because we bought a prime parcel of land on the strip..but it turned out to be a dead investment. Probably the ones who are still with Polo are hoping that they demolish the whole darn thing and just return some of the money that we invested before. Before, we run out of money on paying for these maintainance fees..



Polo Towers owners don't own any of the land or, for that matter, any of the building. What they own is the space inside the walls of a unit for 1 week every year. I suspect if they tear the thing down, the residual value to the owners isn't going to be very much. 

Anyone who purchased and actually thought they were buying property on the strip was incorrect. I know they sold it that way but I don't believe you can say you own anything on Las Vegas Blv. other than a deeded interest in the right to use a condo 1 week per year.


----------



## MAZxxx

I understand what your saying Doug but surely, in this scenario, Diamond Resorts would have to offer owners the market value for their units?  Can they, if they own the majority share of the units, force us owners to sell our interest in the property?  It's an interesting one and I think maybe a lot of owners are holding onto their units for the time being to see what happens with the land at the front.  
When a fellow owner enquired last year about buying a 2 bed unit in Tower 1, he was quoted figures starting at $15000.00 and going up to $27000.00 depending on location but they don't seem to be actively selling units any more.  I've visited twice now and haven't even been asked once to attend any sales presentations.  I was, however, asked to attend one for the new Marriot property at the back.  It's as if they are trying to get rid of the owners remaining in Tower 1.  Just a feeling!
Anyway, it will be interesting to see how things pan out, seeing as I'm stuck with this unit for the being anyway.


----------



## dougp26364

MAZxxx said:


> I understand what your saying Doug but surely, in this scenario, Diamond Resorts would have to offer owners the market value for their units?  Can they, if they own the majority share of the units, force us owners to sell our interest in the property?  It's an interesting one and I think maybe a lot of owners are holding onto their units for the time being to see what happens with the land at the front.
> When a fellow owner enquired last year about buying a 2 bed unit in Tower 1, he was quoted figures starting at $15000.00 and going up to $27000.00 depending on location but they don't seem to be actively selling units any more.  I've visited twice now and haven't even been asked once to attend any sales presentations.  I was, however, asked to attend one for the new Marriot property at the back.  It's as if they are trying to get rid of the owners remaining in Tower 1.  Just a feeling!
> Anyway, it will be interesting to see how things pan out, seeing as I'm stuck with this unit for the being anyway.




I have no definitive answer for you as I haven't read my contract (the big book of rules and conditions) for quite some time. It's a rather lengthy book and, some of those rules/conditions have been changed since my purchase in 1998. DRI hasn't always been good about notifying owners of any changes that have been made and, since it appears that the HOA/BOD is stacked with owners who work for DRI, those rules can change as set out by the conditions in the original convenents. 

When this outfit who proposes to build an Elvis themed casino was questioned about the height restriction in front of Polo Towers, they brought up a buy out clause that appears to exist in the original documents. Apparently, for the price of $4,000 per week (going from memory here, I could be off a bit) the height restriction can be bought out and they could build directly in front of Polo Towers, blocking everyone's view.  Keep in mind that this tidbit comes from an articles in a newspaper and was quoted by the developer of the Elvis themed casino, not a quote from DRI. The possiblity that such a scenario exists scares me but does not surprise me. 

It is possible that contained in the original contract information are the rules (assuming they haven't changed) for what happens if Polo Towers has an offer to be purchased, what sort of vote, if any, has to take place, margin or owners who have to approve and how much the offer must be. It could just as easily have a clause that states a particular figure and that a valid offer must exist with the HOA/BOD approval for all I know. 

It's a thick book and, at this time, that possibility seems to remote that I just don't believe it's worth the time wading through all that legal language to see what owners rights might or might not be. Keep in mind that land values in the early 1990's were considerably different from today. One also needs to keep in mind that the developer, or DRI , kepts ownership/control of all the public spaces. I do not believe that owners would get anywhere close to an equal divided share if they were to take the number of weeks owned and divide it by any selling price. Instead, there would have to be a value of the land and value of the public spaces subrtracted from any purchase price before a division of the balance for owners. It's my belief that most owners would be both dissapointed and angry over that outcome. 

There are laws in NV that state what majority of owners must approve any sale of a timeshare or condo association. I do not know what that figure is nor do I know if DRI wrote into it's contract language that would amend the way Polo Towers could be sold vs the state law. I do know that, when the WWF bought the old Debbie Reynolds timeshare resort on convention center drive (now Greek Isle's) and announced they would tear it down and rebuild it, they ran into a brick wall when the timeshare owners refused. I also know that Steve Wynn didn't have the money/power/clout to buy out Jockey Club to connect the Monte Carlo and Bellagio properties. 

It does not appear to be an easy thing to deslove and sell a timeshare developement. Any Polo Towers owners holding onto their weeks thinking that it has some great cash value are foolish IMO. The persent market value for a 2 bedroom unit will run between $500 and $2,000. I could very easily see this established as the market value and that could be all owners would be entitled to should Polo Towers be sold off. Any balance could be attributed to the value of the land Polo Towers sits on, which I do not believe the owners of timeshare weeks at PT's would be entitled to.

Keep in mind this is just my opinion. It is NOT fact. I do have my original materials laying out the rules and regulations of the Polo Towers association but I am not an expert on them and have not read through them for a number of years. I would very much like to believe that my two Polo Towers units would be worth tens of thousands of dollars and that I could recieve that money if Polo Towers were sold off. I just don't think it would work out that way nor do I think there is any real chance we will ever see Polo Towers sold to another developer for the purpose of building a mega resort.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Polo Tower selling for 99 cents on e-bay?*

I was wondering what Polo Tower owners would be saying on this new forum about two-bedroom offered for less than a buck     on e-bay?

Perhaps they'd be saying:

1.  MF to high.

2.  No Washers and Dryers in-side the units.

3.   Depressing ugly and empty storefronts cluttering Polo Tower's access to the strip.

4.   Economy.

5.  Can rent or exchange into one cheaper than owning one.

6.  Unfriendly staff

Still .....  a turn around in the economy could make that 99 cent investment very attractive in two or three years.


Rock


----------



## dougp26364

ROCKJenkins said:


> I was wondering what Polo Tower owners would be saying on this new forum about two-bedroom offered for less than a buck     on e-bay?
> 
> Perhaps they'd be saying:
> 
> 1.  MF to high.
> 
> 2.  No Washers and Dryers in-side the units.
> 
> 3.   Depressing ugly and empty storefronts cluttering Polo Tower's access to the strip.
> 
> 4.   Economy.
> 
> 5.  Can rent or exchange into one cheaper than owning one.
> 
> 6.  Unfriendly staff
> 
> Still .....  a turn around in the economy could make that 99 cent investment very attractive in two or three years.
> 
> 
> Rock



Unless that auction has closed, 99 cents doesn't mean a lot. Many auctions don't have a lot of action until the end. 

Still, I've seen prices fluctuate quite a bit the last couple of years. E-bay auctions were closing around $1,500 to $2,000 before owners were hit with a $1,000 + SA to refurbish the units. Prices fell into the $200 to $500 range. 

They started to recover and some acutions were begining to close in the $1,000 to $1,500 range but, recently with a hefty MF increase and the downturn in the economy, prices are back in the tank again. I haven't watched a lot of auctions but it's no longer unreasonable to expect to pick up a 2 bedroom unit for less than $500. 

I would't surprise me to see a few units go for $1. Ive seen units not get bid on at all, even at 99 cents with no reserve, only to be re-listed and suddenly close for several hundred dollars. I guess it just depends on who's looking and who's ready to buy.

As for #6, even though I've had issues with Polo Towers and DRI, I have NEVER experienced unfriendly staff. Even when I've complained I've been well treated. I would disagree that staff would have anything to do with depressed resale prices at Polo Towers.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*I forgot to mention the closeing of the lounge on the top floor*

I stayed at the Polo Tower thru an Exchange during the New Years Holiday.

In the Polo Tower elevators.....at the front desk...and while..waiting for shuttles at the front door.....I kept meeting very un-happy owners.  One of the owners couldn't believe how un-careing the staff at the front desk were. 

When I tried to use the washing maching two floor above my unit, someone or someones kept opening and leaving the lid on the washing machine open.  It took about three hours to get a load of clothes washed.

I was told by the staff that the top floor lounge had been closed for the future developement of office space.  Gee Whiz and a big Darn it......I was sure looking forrward to seeing that most written up view from the top floor lounge.  False advertisement if you asked me.



Rock

P.S.    Sorry... had to laugh at this Polo Tower e-bay ad from last week:     

Bidding starts at .....$1.00

Buy IT NOW............$5.00


----------



## dougp26364

ROCKJenkins said:


> I stayed at the Polo Tower thru an Exchange during the New Years Holiday.
> 
> In the Polo Tower elevators.....at the front desk...and while..waiting for shuttles at the front door.....I kept meeting very un-happy owners.  One of the owners couldn't believe how un-careing the staff at the front desk were.
> 
> When I tried to use the washing maching two floor above my unit, someone or someones kept opening and leaving the lid on the washing machine open.  It took about three hours to get a load of clothes washed.
> 
> I was told by the staff that the top floor lounge had been closed for the future developement of office space.  Gee Whiz and Darn......I was looking forward to seeing that much bragged about view from the top floor Lounge. I suppose after you've been approached by angry owners for what likely extended for at least a year over something you have no control over, you'd get an indifferent attitude about it. After all, if owners were venting to the front desk or even the resort manager, they were venting to the wrong person. I believe the venting needed to be directed to S. Cloobeck, who's office that temporarily became if I understood things correctly.
> 
> Rock
> 
> P.S.    Sorry... had to laugh at this Polo Tower e-bay ad from last week:
> 
> Bidding starts at .....$1.00
> 
> Buy IT NOW............$5.00



That was about the time I started a Polo Towers owners forum. Like you, I thought that owners might get together and get rid of DRI as a management company. It wouldn't have brought the lounge back but, we could have gotten rid of a lousy management company that didn't seem to care about owners. 

By it now for $5? Now THAT'S an unhappy owner or, it's an owner desperate to get out from under those MF's. I've conversed with more than a few DRI owners that can't afford the new and improved MF's and want out. Some at any price, just to get out from under the MF's. On this one point, DRI seems more than happy to get those owners out and, hopefully is suspect, get owners in that accept the MF's as they are. 

The owners lounge was used heavily to sell those units. Then, after it was closed, it was turned into office space. Guess owners aren't #1 in DRI's heart and mind. I've been assured by DRI that the lounge space was costing to much money and will never be turned back into a lounge. I counter with moving the convenience store up there and adding maybe a deli or Pizza Hut express (ala Marriott) but I was told that wasn't going to happen either. It would either remain office space or perhaps be turned into a timeshare unit or units. 

Unfortunately, when you read the ownership documents, DRI maintains control/ownership of pretty much every public space at Polo Towers. Owners don't have anything to say about how that space is used. 

I personally haven't been treated poorly by DRI staff. I can understand why staff would seem indifferent to owners over this. DRI did not bother to let owners know what was happening with the lounge. They simply closed it and let owners go up there, expecting to enjoy a drink and a great view, only to find the doors locked and the lounge closed. It was one of the WORST examples of timeshare management that I've ever seen and an example of how DRI values and treats it's owners.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Just observing.....*

Just observed a failed listing for $1.00 for a two bdrm (1-52 week) Polo Tower again.  

This time they included a FREE WEEK!

 Ended with .....zero bid


And it was just yesterday they were going for thousands of dollars.


Makes one wonder if we will be looking back on this era and telling each other how we could have bought this or that timeshare for a song.

Rock


----------



## MAZxxx

I can't grumble, I bought my 2 bed strip view unit for $3500.00 in 2005 and it has been used each year so I've already had my money's worth.  I just feel sorry for those people who were suckered in by the smooth sales patter and spent $15000 to $20000 (sometimes more).  These sales staff continually refer to these timeshares as investments and they should never be referred to as such.  
Personally, I love the timeshare idea.  As we both work full time, it allows us to book ahead and get good deals on flights, etc. and we can also budget ahead so it really works for us.  I don't think you could say the same for those who simply bought the units for their trade value and like to exchange each year for other resorts.
The maintenance fees are getting silly though and this is where us owners are getting kicked in the teeth.  DRI know that we can't sell these units and that we are liable to pay the fees no matter what, so they can basically charge what they like.  Its a shame because, as is now happening, you'll get owners giving these units away for nothing and we'll end up with new owners who simply won't value the units as much as if they's paid a few thousand for them.


----------



## bingowingo

i believe that we should start another polo towers group once more as every year they are charging us more and more for the maintainance fees. Actually I am now in Vegas to check up on the special assessment fee that I paid in 2006, how it looks like. I would understand the owner who would like to sell his share for 1 dollar, for me, I rather give it away....if there are any takers...let me know.


----------



## cherokee_villager

I sold my Unit last year because I no longer wanted to fly.  Too much airport hassle.  Would like to state I have always found the front desk staff to be very, very nice.  Never a problem. Goes for the rest of the resort Staff also.


----------



## pranas

I would be interested in such a group also.


----------



## wincap

I also would be interested in this group.  I think DRI could use some restraint in their MF.

Winnie


----------



## djdistasio

*Owners Forum*

Hello all,
I am in the process of purchasing a timeshare at Polo Towers, which, after reading all of these posts, may regret.....however....

I too would be interested in having an Owners Forums site.  From this trail, I have seen several posts about one, but haven't been able to locate a site.

If there is not one, I would be happy to post one on my personal server which we could/would be able to run without restriction and free of charge.

I already have a Forum template set-up and would need to do minor tweaks to the design, but I think we could get it up an running almost immediately.

If you are at all interested, please let me know and if someone would be interested in controlling it with me, let me know that as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MAZxxx

Excuse me for asking but are you buying your unit from the P.T. direct or from someone who's selling their unit?   The Polo Towers is a good buy if you get it for a good price but the maintenance fees are high (nearly $1000 for a 2 bed unit).   I would be very interested in knowing how much these units are going for nowadays.
That said, they have got one of the best locations on the strip, especially if you've got a strip view unit.


----------



## djdistasio

I am buying resale.  As discussed several times in the forum, I am buying through eBay so I am getting a great deal and that isn't necessarily my concern.  There are quite a few going on eBay, some of which are not getting any bids at the moment.

I have been to Vegas several times so I know exactly where this is located and actually came back yesterday, but didn't go check the place out, just walked by it.

My main reason for purchasing was to hopefully have decent trading power with the 2-BR lock-out through II.  But the main reason in choosing PT is because I love Vegas and the location is perfect.

I am pretty sure I didn't purchase strip view.  If I am understanding all my searches correctly, I would be in the back, Tower III.  I am purchasing a 2-BR Villa.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## dougp26364

djdistasio said:


> I am buying resale.  As discussed several times in the forum, I am buying through eBay so I am getting a great deal and that isn't necessarily my concern.  There are quite a few going on eBay, some of which are not getting any bids at the moment.
> 
> I have been to Vegas several times so I know exactly where this is located and actually came back yesterday, but didn't go check the place out, just walked by it.
> 
> My main reason for purchasing was to hopefully have decent trading power with the 2-BR lock-out through II.  But the main reason in choosing PT is because I love Vegas and the location is perfect.
> 
> I am pretty sure I didn't purchase strip view.  If I am understanding all my searches correctly, I would be in the back, Tower III.  I am purchasing a 2-BR Villa.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave




The Villa's are in tower 3, which is in the back. We own a Suite's unit and a Villa's unit. The Villa's are nicer units IMO, even after the renovations have been done to the Suite's. The Suite's unit we own is a Skyview unit (top floor strip view in tower 1) and was sort of the model the renovations were based on. In fact, the renovations were close enough to the Skyview units that those units were not included in the special assessment. 

As far as exchange power, it's been good through the years but, now we have the new Marriott and the new Westgate, both within spitting distance of Polo Towers. This is bound to have a negative impact on the exchange value when you add a couple thousand more units within walking distance. Especially when one of those timeshares is a Marriott and the other has a direct connection to the casino.

If you want to see what you've purchased, I have pictures from some of our trips to Polo Towers. The Suite's photo's are pre-renovation but the Villa's photo's should be reasonably accurate for what they are today. Click on the photo and it should take you direct to that particular Webshots album.


----------



## djdistasio

If what a friend of mine was telling me is accurate, Marriott members always get priority over non-Marriott members for trades to a Marriott (she owns 2 Marriott time-shares), so hopefully that won't be too much of a negative impact.

As for the Westgate, does anyone know how far along they are with construction at this point?  According to their site, they are constructing 2 towers to be connected to the PH resort.  They state that the connection hasn't been built yet and if I am remembering correctly from what I saw this week, I only saw 1 tower erected so far and it wasn't even completed.

However, both of these resorts look to be superior in my opinion, and may definitely hurt trading ability.


----------



## dougp26364

djdistasio said:


> If what a friend of mine was telling me is accurate, Marriott members always get priority over non-Marriott members for trades to a Marriott (she owns 2 Marriott time-shares), so hopefully that won't be too much of a negative impact.
> 
> As for the Westgate, does anyone know how far along they are with construction at this point?  According to their site, they are constructing 2 towers to be connected to the PH resort.  They state that the connection hasn't been built yet and if I am remembering correctly from what I saw this week, I only saw 1 tower erected so far and it wasn't even completed.
> 
> However, both of these resorts look to be superior in my opinion, and may definitely hurt trading ability.




Westgate has only one tower completed so far and, I believe it will begin accepting reservations late in 2009. Marriott is 50% complete and was suppose to have started tower 3 (of 4) recently. Marriott has backed off the idea of completing towers 3 and 4 concurently and has gone back to it's original plan of building them consecutively.

Right now Marriott has a little over 400 units and is adding another 224 with tower 3. Westgate should have somewhere between 800 and 1000 units available when their north tower opens. It's wishful thinking to believe this won't impact Polo Towers exchange power IMHO. Yes Marriott has an internal exchange preference but, I don't believe that will offset the huge number of rooms that will be available in the very near future.

DRI does offer a points based reservation system that takes that issue away but, they'll want to charge you a $2,995 fee or, sell you additional points at developer pricing to join. Plus, it tacks on another $235/year club fee to our MF's. What you get in return would be 14,000 DRI points for your 2 bedroom Villa's unit and I.I. Gold membership paid with your THE Club dues. For us it was worth it since all we plan to do with PT's is exchange (we also own HGVC and Marriott in Vegas). This gives us more flexiblity, internal exchange privledges with DRI and protects our exchange power with those two new resorts being built on our backdoor. It's going to take me another couple of years to recoup my initial investment in joining THE Club but, these last two years it has been worth it to me.


----------



## djdistasio

dougp26364 said:


> Westgate has only one tower completed so far and, I believe it will begin accepting reservations late in 2009. Marriott is 50% complete and was suppose to have started tower 3 (of 4) recently. Marriott has backed off the idea of completing towers 3 and 4 concurently and has gone back to it's original plan of building them consecutively.
> 
> Right now Marriott has a little over 400 units and is adding another 224 with tower 3. Westgate should have somewhere between 800 and 1000 units available when their north tower opens. It's wishful thinking to believe this won't impact Polo Towers exchange power IMHO. Yes Marriott has an internal exchange preference but, I don't believe that will offset the huge number of rooms that will be available in the very near future.
> 
> DRI does offer a points based reservation system that takes that issue away but, they'll want to charge you a $2,995 fee or, sell you additional points at developer pricing to join. Plus, it tacks on another $235/year club fee to our MF's. What you get in return would be 14,000 DRI points for your 2 bedroom Villa's unit and I.I. Gold membership paid with your THE Club dues. For us it was worth it since all we plan to do with PT's is exchange (we also own HGVC and Marriott in Vegas). This gives us more flexiblity, internal exchange privledges with DRI and protects our exchange power with those two new resorts being built on our backdoor. It's going to take me another couple of years to recoup my initial investment in joining THE Club but, these last two years it has been worth it to me.



Thanks.  I guess I will just have to see what happens.  I have already sent an inquiry about joining DRI, so I am curious to see what they have to say based on your response about costs to join THEClub.

I was just wondering if anyone thought about still wanting to set-up an Owners forum and was interested in helping me do so.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## djdistasio

*Owners Forum*

I haven't heard back from anyone.  I was wondering if there was still interest in putting together an Owner's Forum.

I have thrown something together and am happy host it if people are still intersted.

Let me know and I will post the address.  I can definitely use some ideas for forum topics and wouldn't mind for someone to spread the word since I am new to this site and don't know many of the users.

Let me know if there is still interest.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dougp26364

djdistasio said:


> I haven't heard back from anyone.  I was wondering if there was still interest in putting together an Owner's Forum.
> 
> I have thrown something together and am happy host it if people are still intersted.
> 
> Let me know and I will post the address.  I can definitely use some ideas for forum topics and wouldn't mind for someone to spread the word since I am new to this site and don't know many of the users.
> 
> Let me know if there is still interest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave




You're seeing why I closed the Owner Group Forum down that I had put up. Everyone thinks they're interested but participation tends to be slim. In the end, there were basically 3 of us posting and 1 of those has since sold his ownership. I'd have sold out if DRI hadn't cancelled their Devbuyback program.


----------



## bingowingo

im still interested....count me in.


----------



## bingowingo

this year I really cannot afford to pay my maintainance fees anymore, as it has skyrocketed to 1000 USD ..

should I go for foreclosure now? As my maintainance fees are already paid for this year, and I have tried to sell my shares this yr but to no avail, what other options do I have now?

I cant even pay my mortgage now, let alone this timeshare...


----------



## dougp26364

bingowingo said:


> this year I really cannot afford to pay my maintainance fees anymore, as it has skyrocketed to 1000 USD ..
> 
> should I go for foreclosure now? As my maintainance fees are already paid for this year, and I have tried to sell my shares this yr but to no avail, what other options do I have now?
> 
> I cant even pay my mortgage now, let alone this timeshare...



I would call Polo Towers or Diamond Resorts and explain that you'll be unable to pay your MF's and see what, if any, options they have available for you. If there are no options and you're unable to transfer the ownership out of your name, then foreclosure may be the only option.


----------



## davesdog

At yesterdays homeowners meeting, there was a man who spoke up about just wanting to give his unit back.  The Vice President of something?, said to see him after the meeting.   I tried to tell the guy to post it on TUG for free, but he seemed to want to give it to Diamond Resorts.  I guess they would be happy to resell it and keep all the $.

He did say it was paid in full though. So that may be why they seemed interested in taking it back.  Or after the meeting when the people all left they blew the guy off?


----------



## bingowingo

dougp26364 said:


> I would call Polo Towers or Diamond Resorts and explain that you'll be unable to pay your MF's and see what, if any, options they have available for you. If there are no options and you're unable to transfer the ownership out of your name, then foreclosure may be the only option.



already did give them a call and they told me that you have to settle or else.
Last year was a special case, I made a deal with them to stagger my payment for a couple of months without any interest and they did agree to it. This year, I am asking them to give me the same option of staggering my payment as well. But they are hardballing to say that that was a one time deal.

It has been fun while it lasted. My timeshare has been paid since 1996..I think I share the same sentiments with the guy who was in the meeting that I want to give my share already to polo towers because till I die I would still be stuck with this worthless piece of share which I bought before.


----------



## bingowingo

davesdog said:


> At yesterdays homeowners meeting, there was a man who spoke up about just wanting to give his unit back.  The Vice President of something?, said to see him after the meeting.   I tried to tell the guy to post it on TUG for free, but he seemed to want to give it to Diamond Resorts.  I guess they would be happy to resell it and keep all the $.
> 
> He did say it was paid in full though. So that may be why they seemed interested in taking it back.  Or after the meeting when the people all left they blew the guy off?



am wondering davesdog what was tackled in the meeting. Are there a lot of unhappy owners who want to relinquish their shares now? Given the fact that diamond resorts doesnt listen to reason, what was tackled yesterday though in that homeowners meeting?


----------



## bingowingo

davesdog said:


> At yesterdays homeowners meeting, there was a man who spoke up about just wanting to give his unit back.  The Vice President of something?, said to see him after the meeting.   I tried to tell the guy to post it on TUG for free, but he seemed to want to give it to Diamond Resorts.  I guess they would be happy to resell it and keep all the $.
> 
> He did say it was paid in full though. So that may be why they seemed interested in taking it back.  Or after the meeting when the people all left they blew the guy off?



btw, how can you post an ad here for free at TUG? Many thanks for the response.


----------



## davesdog

bingowingo said:


> am wondering davesdog what was tackled in the meeting. Are there a lot of unhappy owners who want to relinquish their shares now? Given the fact that diamond resorts doesnt listen to reason, what was tackled yesterday though in that homeowners meeting?



Not much was actually accomplished.  They have to have these meeting once a year, so that was the main goal.  Keep legal.  Troy, the Diamond Resorts employee was re-elected, that was what got the crowd the most riled.  The board member that seemed to be most for the owners did not. (Tom Thompson).   

With all the big pust to get you to join (The Club), that is another story. I wondering who is voting those shares that were converted to points.

  The sales team pretty much told me my weeks week is becoming worthless if I didn't convert to points.  Of course, you had to spend $12,000 more to be able to convert, since my EOY week was a resale.   I told them, all they convinced me to do was get the H*ll rid of the week I already own!  I should have told them the "lips are moving" joke!!

I will get into more detail when I get home.

Dave


----------



## dougp26364

davesdog said:


> With all the big pust to get you to join (The Club), that is another story. I wondering who is voting those shares that were converted to points.
> 
> The sales team pretty much told me my weeks week is becoming worthless if I didn't convert to points.  Of course, you had to spend $12,000 more to be able to convert, since my EOY week was a resale.   I told them, all they convinced me to do was get the H*ll rid of the week I already own!  I should have told them the "lips are moving" joke!!
> 
> I will get into more detail when I get home.
> 
> Dave



THE Club members who retained their deeds still vote their deeds. Those that convert to the trust have the trust manager vote for their ownership. 

DRI has a joiner fee of $2,995 to join THE Club, which is the option where you retain your deed but convert your ownership into points. The last owners update we attended was a sales pitch to join one of DRI's trusts. As I understood it, if we bought additional trust points for thousands of dollars our two older deeds could be added to the trust as well. That sounds like what you were presented with.

They can no subtract from the value of your deeded ownership. That's just a sales tactic as I'm sure you're well aware. THE Club's point system does make it easier to exchange and there are more options. For us it made sense as we can still get the exchanges we wanted plus we have extra points left over that can be converted to a credit which helps offset our MF's. However, if you actually use your deeded week to stay at Polo Towers, converting to THE Club won't make any financial sense to you. You'd only be paying to use your ownership the same way you've been using it all along. It only makes sense if you're doing a lot of exchanging with your unit IMHO.

In our case, we also own at the Marriott and HGVC in Vegas. Add to it the fact we've burnt out on Vegas with it's high price clubs and cookie cutter fancy hotels that we're not staying at Polo Towers anymore. Polo Towers had become exchange units for us. I was contemplating getting rid of those units when the opportunity to join THE Club came up. 

THE Club works for us on a few levels. We know what the exchange value of our units are. That exchange value doesn't change unless I.I. requires more points to make an exchange. Internal exchanges are included in THE Club membership fee's. I.I. Gold membership is included in THE Club membership fee's. Finally, any points we don't use can be converted to a MF credit to offset our MF's. We own 26,500 points. Two 2 bedroom exchanges are 15,000 points in high season (more for peak season, less for lower seasons). That leaves 11,500 points unused which can be converted to a cruise credit, rental car fee's, AA flight certificates, saved to be used next year, weekend getaways or a maintenance fee credit. The value of each point is ~ 5 cents. 11,500 points converts to $575. Each internal exchange I make saves me the Interval exchange fee of $139. We take short 4 night trips to Branson and now can use only the points required for the number of nights we actually use, not a full weeks exchange being burnt plus exchange fee. In short, in the two years we've been members of THE Club we've made back our joiner fee of $2,995 and then some. Being able to offset the MF's with unused points takes a little of the sting out of those fee's.


----------



## davesdog

dougp26364 said:


> DRI has a joiner fee of $2,995 to join THE Club.



This is what I ask about, including the price in my question.  She said it wasn't offered any longer..


----------



## radfinkbeiner

Count me in.....I have 2 weeks there that I use religiously.  I have a 2BR at the Villas and a 2BR at the Suites.  I LOVE talking Polo Towers and LOVE talking Vegas.


----------

